# Not Bagging



## ponypassion (May 15, 2012)

*Hi All,*

*I've been breeding mini donks for 25 years,babies every single year so I've seen a fair amount of PG girls. I have one that is due,the vulva is bright hot pink which tells me she's ready but she has no bag at all. Positive of the breeding date because we always hand breed. I've never had this happen and she's never done this before. Help!*

*Judy Goulet*

*Reno,Nevada*


----------



## chandab (May 15, 2012)

Any chance she got into some fescue hay? Fescue can cause issues for pregnant equines; placenta issues, milk production issues and more. Look up fescue endophyte toxicity (its not the fescue itself but an endophyte that infects the fescue).


----------



## ponypassion (May 16, 2012)

_Not that I know of. All the minis/horses and donks are fed the same hay with no problems with the others._

_Thanks for your reply._


----------



## chandab (May 16, 2012)

I don't know with donks, but with horses, especially mini horses, maidens sometimes don't get an udder til like right before and even right after giving birth.


----------



## ponypassion (May 17, 2012)

She's had many foals


----------

